# buffalo DP



## Tonym47 (May 10, 2013)

I have a bench top Buffalo drill press that has a short taper extending from the quill to mount the chuck
the chuck has a threaded collar to mount it. I have never seen this system before .what do i have?


----------



## Tony Wells (May 10, 2013)

If the spindle has a stubby male taper, it's likely a Jacob's taper, and you can Google a chart giving dimensions to see which one. The chuck must have the mating taper. If the chuck you have has a threaded ID, it's not the correct chuck for that drill press.

It's possible that the spindle has a Morse taper, and there is a Jacobs taper spindle adapter in it and you could simply swap out the adapter to a threaded adapter. With the quill extended, is there a slot thru it to knock out an adapter? Would be about 3/8" wide and about an inch long, with rounded ends. It goes all the way thru the quill about where the end of the spindle adapter would be.


----------



## rdhem2 (May 10, 2013)

Once more Tony supplies the right answer before I can hiccup.  :think1:


----------



## Tonym47 (May 11, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> If the spindle has a stubby male taper, it's likely a Jacob's taper, and you can Google a chart giving dimensions to see which one. The chuck must have the mating taper. If the chuck you have has a threaded ID, it's not the correct chuck for that drill press.
> 
> It's possible that the spindle has a Morse taper, and there is a Jacobs taper spindle adapter in it and you could simply swap out the adapter to a threaded adapter. With the quill extended, is there a slot thru it to knock out an adapter? Would be about 3/8" wide and about an inch long, with rounded ends. It goes all the way thru the quill about where the end of the spindle adapter would be.



There is no morse taper on this DP.The quill has the tapered stub and thread. I've looked at hundreds of photos of jacobs chucks and can't find a match


----------



## Grandtools (May 11, 2013)

It would be a #33 JT. It's common to most all USA built small drill presses. You can put a chuck or a #2 MT adapter on it. You can also mount a mortising att if you are into woodworking. The thread holds the chuck in place especially if you have side load, it also helps remove the chuck if you want to change adapters.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 11, 2013)

Yes the taper is probably a Jacobs. My bet is also on the JT33. As for the threaded collar, that's to remove the chuck.

 "Billy G"


----------

